
Earn money by sharing your unused CPU, GPU, HDD - suchflex
http://www.suchflex.com/index.html
======
lostmsu
Does not say anything about technologies used, requirements, or who gets
computing resources. But the general idea is great! Also, will be nice to have
some competition!

~~~
suchflex
Thanks for your comment. We will update the site in the future with more
details. We'll be releasing details to e-mail subscribers first.

------
MusicAngel
Let me know when it's out of beta

~~~
suchflex
Thanks for your comment. We'll be releasing Windows OS Desktop App (Private
Beta) to e-mail subscribers sometime next couple of weeks. Public Launch will
be later this summer.

